# Knochen Wohnhaus 2016



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Our haunt this year, now with fence and sign!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like your little cemetery. It has the feel of an old family plot like the ones you can still see in rural areas.

Nice lighting outside that made for a good prelude to the indoor decorations. And I love the little clip of the cat supervising the pumpkin gutting:jol:


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Sweet, great job! I like the fence.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was just really cool! Your home and yard are great for haunting. Love the sign too! Everything looked fantastic!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Our yard is pretty small, which has pluses and minuses. It doesn't take much to fill the space. The lighting is the key - I learned a lot right here in this forum about how to arrange the lighting to overcome the streetlights and to create depth.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sweet set up, Love your sign


----------

